# HORRIBLE First Grooming Experience



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

So I took Baci to the groomers for the first time on Friday. I asked her to cut his body short and keep his face and tail long and fluffy. I guess I was not specific enough about "short", because she COMPLETELY shaved him, minus the head and tail. :angry: :w00t: He is PINK! He looks so funny - like a lion with his shaggy face and no hair on his body. It's also very choppy and not blended well at all between his head and his body. I will not be going back to this groomer! How long does the hair usually take to grow back? Will it grow back properly after being cut so short?

I barely recognized my little boy when they brought him out. He is so skinny, and just looks so naked! He doesn't have many clothes so I think I'll have to buy some for the time being...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

His hair will grow back so fast - believe me! He won't be pink for long!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

One thing about hair it will grow back..My only suggestion is i say in inches..I want the body 3 inches do not cut face etc etc..It also happened to me so know i feel like i tell to much but it works..PS love your fluffs name..:wub:


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

It's definitely reassuring to know it will grow back soon - I still can't get over how funny he looks! Next time I will definitely specify in inches - and if anyone is from the Cincinnati area and knows of a good groomer, please let me know! 

Kathy, I love your fluff's name too :HistericalSmiley:! How funny - I have never met another Baci! Yours is a cutie!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, is your cutie shaking at all? If so, put a sweater on him. Baci might be feeling naked. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your Baci looks precious . I 'm from the Columbus Ohio area Pickerington Ohio. We're almost neighbors! Hi, I'm Deborah and I have 3 fur babies!


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

KAG said:


> Aww, is your cutie shaking at all? If so, put a sweater on him. Baci might be feeling naked.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


I've been putting a sweater on him when we go outside. I think he's okay inside - hasn't seemed to be shivering, though he does snuggle extra close at night now :wub::wub:


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Your Baci looks precious . I 'm from the Columbus Ohio area Pickerington Ohio. We're almost neighbors! Hi, I'm Deborah and I have 3 fur babies!


Hi Deborah! I just moved to Cincinnati with my one little fluff. I'm very new to the Ohio area as I came from North Carolina.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't worry, it will grow back soon! Bailey has had a couple of really bad haircuts which used to freak me out at first, but now I don't fret it since his hair grows out pretty fast. Give it a couple of weeks. I'm sure Baci still looks gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Don't worry, it will grow back soon! Bailey has had a couple of really bad haircuts which used to freak me out at first, but now I don't fret it since his hair grows out pretty fast. Give it a couple of weeks. I'm sure Baci still looks gorgeous!!! :wub:


Haha I am anxiously awaiting the regrowth! He's still my cutie but now he's my funny looking cutie :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry you got a bad haircut! It happens too often!
One thing I do is write everything down for the groomer so there are NO misunderstandings. I also say how many inches it should be (or in my case cm.) Even when it is written down sometimes they mess up, but it is better than the groomer trying to remember. 
Hope you find a local, good groomer!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG i know to well what you are going through :angry: but no worries it will grow back same thing happenned to my Romeo its taking a long time for his hair to grow back but its getting their :thumbsup: heres a before and afyter picture of what the groomer did to my romeo.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have been there and the dogs wearing the t-shirt .
hugs ,


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm originallyfrom Mariemont, used a Groomer in Milford. Ask your vet for a recommendation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww ,he sure is cute...
I hope you didn't pay them for butchering his hair... I guess that's why I'm afraid to get mine trimmed down...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

romeo&juliet said:


> OMG i know to well what you are going through :angry: but no worries it will grow back same thing happenned to my Romeo its taking a long time for his hair to grow back but its getting their :thumbsup: heres a before and afyter picture of what the groomer did to my romeo.


Oh my,he looks like a lion... Maybe she thought Bichon?

Clothes...hides a multitude of sins.....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Same thing happened the first time I groomed my little boy, Kodie... EXCEPT kodie was so tramized but the whole thing he became sick!! Throwing up and just not acting himself... had to hospitalize him. I now groom both my babies myself! 

Dont worry hair will grow back... i promise :thumbsup: In the mean while your pup can be fashionable and wear cute shirts. 
I just saw the pic you posted... omg... thats just rude to cut his head like that!! You should complain!! (and never go back)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I finally resorted to pictures to show what I wanted just for this reason. I actually went through SM and priinted pictures of cuts that I liked and showed the groomer. She was actually appreciative of this, as it makes it easier for her too. Now, you do have to have a good groomer in the first place that can accomplish the cuts you are asking for. My groomer keeps all the pictures and a card on each dog with the clipper # and specifics for each cut.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

This happened to me too! The first time I took Bella for a full grooming, not just a sanitary cut, they totally butchered her! I didn't even recognize her when my boyfriend brought her home. This is going to sound totally ridiculous, but I actually cried I was so upset! Not only did she shave her body, but she chopped the hair around her face. I took her back and complained and the head groomer evened out her face some and refunded me my money. Never went back there!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is another example of why a GOOD GROOMER is worth his/her weight in gold. It's hard to find one that listens and does exactly what you ask for.

Keep looking. And as others have said -- hair does grow back (and pretty quickly).


----------

